# Need Asus Ethernet Driver



## frankbradley (Jul 14, 2009)

I reformatted my computer with windows XP.
I plug in my DSL via ethernet cord and I come to find that my internet is not working. I look and see that in the device manager my ethernet which is in my motherboard has a ? and a !.

ive looked for the driver I need all night and have had no luck...
this is really making me mad!

My motherboard is an Asus.
The tag reads A7V8x/GBL/1394/SATA/R133

I really don't even know if this is the problem.
Please if you can help me, I would be most appreciated.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

hi frank, welcome to tsf.

this is the asus webpage for the A7V8X
click the plus sign beside lan to access the ethernet driver.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you install the other Mobo drivers using the Mobo CD?
The Ethernet (LAN) drivers should be on that CD.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

On the first drop down select Motherboard. On the second drop down select Socket A(462) and on the last drop down your motherboard is about halfway down.


----------

